# How can I login new added user ,"Use password-based authentication? " I typed no



## freeink (Nov 24, 2019)

I just watched a movie  "Legend of 1900",try to add a new user "piano" beside root.
adduser
Username: piano
Full name: piano T.D 1900
Use password-based authentication?[yes] I typed no

How many other authentication methods beside password-based?  Smart card ? eToken ?  Faceid ? Fingerprint ?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 24, 2019)

SSH key authentication


----------



## freeink (Nov 25, 2019)

Thanks Phishfry 
How to login with SSH key authentication?  It only can be logged in remotely not locally ?


----------

